# FREE! Tribe of the Teddy Bear is free on Amazon, Today & Tomorrow only!



## J. Joseph Wright (Aug 5, 2011)

From the J. Joseph Wright Fantasy Collection

Welcome to the Tribe!

Tribe of the Teddy Bear is a science fiction/fantasy story about a ten year old boy, Jack James. One day Jack finds a strange-looking teddy bear at the store where his mother works and right away he thinks it may be a real, live animal.

Ten-year-old Jack James has a secret. He's found a teddy bear he swears is really a mysterious animal with supernatural abilities. Soon he discovers its name is Takota, a Tanakee on the run from some ruthless and sinister forces. After a storytelling enchantress teaches them of a centuries-old bond between humans and Tanakee as well as an ancient evil bent on destroying the entire universe, Jack and Takota are thrust toward their shared fate. On their journey for survival, Takota must conquer strong inner turmoil and learn the true nature of his emerging mystical powers, while Jack has to help harness a revolutionary device invented by his father in the hopes of rescuing them all from certain extinction.

*Tribe of the Teddy Bear is the first installment of the Tribe Series available in eBook and Paperback formats on Amazon. Recommended for ages 9 and up.*

 *Click here to buy it now FREE!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

The book sounds wonderful! Very imaginative. Also love the cover. 

Will check out the excerpt. Oh, and is this suitable for a YA audience? Or is it strictly a grown-up tale? 

Best of luck to you on this!!!


----------



## Cammy May (May 31, 2012)

I got a big kick out of this book (as you see in my amazon review) and figure it covers a lot of bases for kids.
One big thing I see in it--an alternative to comic books. It's got epic battles, super-activity, totally evil baddies, funny talking Teddy bears. 
For older readers, it brings together a lot of science (well, science fiction) with new age, sorcery, monsters, and such.

_Really _fun book.


----------

